# Post your HomeScreen Here.



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm a huge marvel fan what can I say.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is my home screen this week.


----------



## Juanntwo3 (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 1677


Here's mine: 
- Taboonay 1.1
- MyBeach live wallpaper
- Asus Transformer soft keys


----------



## blackdraggin (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting mines today!!! I'll post later when I pick mines up. So excited


----------



## Athrun88 (Aug 28, 2011)

What clock is that in your first post? Looks clean and liking it


----------



## v_lestat (Aug 21, 2011)

Sammy what screenshot tool are you using... i wasnt aware of anything for Honeycomb that was working.

i always use shootme on my phones but it doesnt work on the tablet.

**edit**

nvm found screenshot ER - works great.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine for today.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Another.


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's mine on my A100. 
desktop visualizer, honeybar, and bobclock

Sent from my A100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Acer Iconia A500



















The homescreen I am using Circle Launcher custom Sense icon....that's what the icon on the top right is. 
Launcher is GO Launcher Ex with BBerry theme. 
ASUS weather widget
ICS clock
Widget Locker with ICS lock


----------

